# mount_webdav not playing nice



## DominikHoffmann (Jun 23, 2005)

This is sort of a blog of my struggle with mount_webdav. The purpose of making this work is to have a cron job that invokes rsync periodically and has it mirror a directory on my server to a remote WebDAV server (not a .Mac iDisk), to which I have write access. 

Setup: I have a file called "Password" which contains user ID and password for the WebDAV server in the format specified in man mount_webdav. I used emacs to enter the null characters in the long integers specifying the string lengths of user ID and password. I then (credit goes to a post at Mac OS X Hints) issue the calls, as root, 

```
mkdir /Volumes/ft1 
cat Password | mount_webdav -a0 http://ft1.mydomain.com/dir1/dir2 /Volumes/ft1
```
Now, when I try to 

```
ls -la /Volumes/ft1
```
to see what mounted I get an error 

```
ls: /Volumes/ft1: Input/output error
```
and 

```
cd /Volumes/ft1
```
results in 

```
could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Input/output error
```
What I then have to do is issue the commands 

```
mount -f -t webdav /Volumes/ft1 
rmdir /Volumes/ft1
```
to unmount the volume, which apparently was never really mounted. Using GUI WebDAV clients like Goliath or Transmit there is no problem with mounting the server, which is running on a Linux box, by the way. Thus I know that it's not the server's fault. 

Interestingly, the system.log contains these lines from the time during which I attemted the WebDAV mount: 

```
Jun 9 22:26:41 xserve webdavd[473]: /Volumes/ft1 mounted 
Jun 9 22:26:41 xserve webdavd[473]: main: accept(): Socket operation on non-socket
```
Interestingly these entries were in 24-h GMT format, while all other system.log entries were Eastern time. 

I am stuck. I really don't know how to proceed, but I would very much want to get this to work. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## awolfe_ii (Jul 15, 2005)

What's your OSX version?  I just upgraded to Tiger and it broke my access to a nice LAMP/webdav setup I had working under Panther.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jul 15, 2005)

My system is 10.3.9. However, mount_webdav is supposed to be different in Tiger.

Dominik Hoffmann


----------

